# Hunchback (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

An "action/comedy" based based on the "framework" from Victor Hugo's original "The Hunchback of Notre Dame"?

Uhm, pass.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118021615.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sorry...what?

It's a friggin tragedy! "Why was I not made of stone like thee"....yeah, that's a riot...not!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't Disney already do this?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the original novel, but it should NEVER be a comedy. I always thought it should be a musical, like Phantom or Les Miz. I won't stand for this beautiful piece of literature being destroyed like that!


----------

